# Wheel size confusion



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a 2001 Sentra GXE with stock 14" tire. The wheel size confuse me. On the manual, it said the wheel size is 14 x 6JJ. However, when I bought a replacement last summer, the size is 14 x 5.5 which appeared the same as the stock that it replaced.

I found my tire Toyo Ultra 800 Touring (P185/65/R14) is inadequate in winter condition so I bought 4 alloy wheels from local Nissan Dealer. I incline to transfer the Toyo to the alloy wheels and use the original steels wheel for winter tires. The alloy wheel bought was 14 x 6JJ but it has an imprint saying for 1.6L. I believe this is for B14 chassis. Do you think there is any problem to use these wheels on the B-15.

Thanks.

Paul


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Paul L said:


> I have a 2001 Sentra GXE with stock 14" tire. The wheel size confuse me. On the manual, it said the wheel size is 14 x 6JJ. However, when I bought a replacement last summer, the size is 14 x 5.5 which appeared the same as the stock that it replaced.
> 
> I found my tire Toyo Ultra 800 Touring (P185/65/R14) is inadequate in winter condition so I bought 4 alloy wheels from local Nissan Dealer. I incline to transfer the Toyo to the alloy wheels and use the original steels wheel for winter tires. The alloy wheel bought was 14 x 6JJ but it has an imprint saying for 1.6L. I believe this is for B14 chassis. Do you think there is any problem to use these wheels on the B-15.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't have a problem. As long as the offset, and bolt pattern will fit your car, you're good to go. BTW, your tire sies, whre you said the manual said 14x6" but you bought 14x5.5, the difference is in the tire depth, the depth is about 1/2 inches shorter than before, nothing to worry about, as long as it fits the rim.


----------

